# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG  Gpgjtag v2.20

## gsm_bouali

*[ GPGJTAG V2.20 ]*  *Whats new ?*  *Added support for these models:*  *.* *Samsung D720* *.* *Bror S6*

----------

